# Neuer Stollenwerk Katalog 2009 schon jetzt Reservieren



## Stollenwerk (5. Dezember 2008)

*ANGELKATALOG GRATIS*
*ANGELN RAUBFISCH + MEER*
*JETZT SCHNELL RESERVIEREN*

*

*

Eines vorab – wie jedes Jahr gilt: Wer zuerst kommt, wird berücksichtigt. 

Da die Auflage unserer Kataloge nur in begrenzter Stückzahl gedruckt wird, gehen jedes Jahr viele Angler leer aus. Daher gilt – Lieferung nur solange Vorrat reicht.

*BITTE RESERVIEREN SIE IHREN PERSÖNLICHEN ANGLER-KATALOG 2009 SCHON JETZT!*

*INHALT KATALOG 2009 – Änderungen vorbehalten:*

*Neuheiten:*
Neuheiten Angeln 2009

*Welsangeln 2009:* 
Komplettprogramm: Bulldozer 
Programm Auszugsweise: Black Cat, Unicat, Sänger, Cormoran, Tica, Fin Nor, Jenzi, VMC, Gamakatsu, Spro, Fox.. 

*Angelrollen 2009:* 
Stationärrollen, Multirollen, Baitcasterrollen, Freilaufrollen, Weitwurfrollen, Meeresrollen, Laufrollen ….

*Angelgeräte Hersteller Angel-Rollen 2009:*
Daiwa, Quantum, Penn, Rhino, Cormoran, Shimano, Ryobi, Mitchell, Abu Gracia, Stucki, Rozemeijer, WFT …

*Angelruten 2009: *
Spinnruten, Castruten, Triggeruten, Felchenruten, Teleskopruten, Allroundruten, Stellfischruten, Lachsruten, Hechtruten, Raubfischruten, Meersruten, Combo-Angelruten, Stand-Up Ruten ……
*Angelgeräte Hersteller Angel-Ruten 2009:*
Lucky Craft, Daiwa, Quantum, Penn, Jackson, Rhino, Jan Gutjahr, Cormoran, Shimano, Ryobi, Mitchell, Abu Gracia, Stucki, Rozemeijer, WFT …

*Angelschur 2009:* 
Geflochtene Schnüre, Dyneema®, monofile Schnüre, unsichtbare Angelschnüre, leuchtende Angelschnüre, Flurorocarbon Schnur, Spezial Angelschnur …..

*Angelgeräte Hersteller Angel-Schnur 2009:*
Tuf Line XP, Trolling Line, Daiwa Infinity, Shimano Aspire, Fireline XPS, Stroft GTP, Raptor, Spiderwire Ultracast, Spiderwird Stealth, Whiplash, Fireline, WFT Cast, Penn KG, Fireline Crystal, Spiderwire Mono, Berkley Vanish, Shimano Speedmaster, Stroft GTM, Cameleon, Fluroro SI, Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra Plus, Loom …………

*Gummiköder 2009: *
Gummifische, Swimbaits, Twister, Riesen Gummis, Jigköpfe, Auftriebssysteme, Kurzvorfächer ….

*Gummiköder Hersteller Weichplastikköder 2009:*
Jan Gutjahr, Rozemeijer, Berkley, Profi Blinker, Sänger, Manns, Xtreme, Flexonit, Northland, Castaic, Shad Expert, Pike Chain, Bullit, Houd Shad, Columbus Ei, Triangle, Kopyto, Mann’s Hardnose, Pike Slayer, Spro HS Mega Shad, Sandra, Optimum Baits, Fox, Rattel, Donnerrasseln …..
PLUS ANLAGE – ohne Verlinkung!

*Vertikalangeln 2009*
Vertikalruten, Vertikalköder, Informationen Vertikalangeln, Zubehör Vertikalfischen, Haken Vertikalangeln, DVD Vertikalfischen, Video Verticalangeln ……

*Vertikalangeln 2009*
Rozemeijer, Berkley, Profi Blinker, Jan Gutjahr, Sänger, Manns, Xtreme, Flexonit, Northland, Castaic, Shad Expert, Pike Chain, Bullit, Houd Shad, Columbus Ei, Triangle, Kopyto, Mann’s Hardnose, Pike Slayer, Spro HS Mega Shad, Sandra, Optimum Baits, Fox, Rattel, Donnerrasseln …..
PLUS ANLAGE – ohne Verlinkung!

*DROP SHOT ANGELN 2009*
GANZ NEU – unser Micro Drop Shot Programm. Ferner in Profiqualität: Dropshotruten, Dropshotköder, Informationen Drop Shot Fischen, Zubehör DS fischen, Haken Dropshotangeln, DVD Dropshoting, ……

*Dropshotangeln 2009*
Jackson, Yahsuma, Manns, Crazy Maxx, Abu, Daiwa, Cormoran, Rattel, Donnerrasseln..…

*WOBBLER ANGELN 2009*
Professionelle Wobbler für Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Forelle, Lachs, Meerforelle, Seeforelle, Rapfen, Döbel, Wels und Co.

*ECHOLOTE/GPS&Zubehör 2009*
Humminbird, Eagle, Lowrance, Garmin,Tite Lok, Cebbra... 

*Minn Kota Elektromotoren & Zubehör 2009*

*Boote & Bootszubehör 2009*

*HIER GEHT ES ZUR KATALOGANFORDERUNG 2009!*


----------

